# what is this?



## VTdigger (Apr 19, 2011)

https://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff520/vtdigger/?action=view&current=002.jpg

 I found this a few weeks ago digging the river bank it's made out of lead, it's about 3 inches with various numbers "stamped" into the lead, i found several broken bottoms of bottles with similar looking numbers on them.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 19, 2011)

Weird!


----------



## Blackglass (Apr 20, 2011)

A chunk of melted tokens?


----------



## grugirl (Apr 20, 2011)

looks like a paperweight made from way back? Heck.. who knows... that is so strange


----------



## grugirl (Apr 20, 2011)

I got to thinking.. paperweight, why would it be heavy... lamp base perhaps? I noticed the whole in it and wondered if a cord could have been fed through that.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 If you want your pictures to display here, crop them a little, and change the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to *



*. I see a "75" and what looks like "RUT" on some. Are they lead seals? Will they bend easily?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

It looks like some recycled lead from something, maybe for candlestick weights?


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

That is weird, but my first thoughts before reading the above responses, were lead seals or wax seals.  Wonder if someone was working on an craft project or what happened.


----------

